# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية > مقالات وأعمدة رأي >  >  ابرز  عناوين الصحف السياسية الصادرة الاربعاء 24 فبراير 2016م

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أبرزعناوين صحف الخرطوم الصادرة صباح اليوم الأربعاء

القوات المسلحة :-
* القائد الأعلى : عمليات جبل مرة كسرت شوكة التمرد .
* انسلاخات جديدة في قطاع الشمال و العودة لحضن الوطن .
* آلية 7+7 : لن نحمل توصيات الحوار للممانعين بالخارج .

الجريدة :-
* اتحاد البصريات يكشف عن هجرة (50%) من أعضائه .
* توحد (3) تحالفات سياسية لتغيير النظام .
* كتلة الشرق تعتزم مقابلة البشير حول الاعتداءات بالفشقة .
* متضررون من مخلفات مصنع عسلاية يستعجلون تنفيذ أحكام إغلاق المصارف .
* حملة لجمع مليون توقيع تضامنا مع ((التيار)) .

التغيير :-
* ((الداخلية)) تعتذر عن تجاوز حصانات البرلمان .
* عرمان يجتمع بمسؤولين في جوبا للحصول على الدعم .
* ((الخارجية)) : مصر لم تسلمنا تقرير مقتل السودانيين بالعريش .
* البشير : انتصارات الجيش بجبل مرة كسرت شوكة التمرد .
* عرمان يجتمع بمسؤولين في جوبا للحصول على أسلحة وذخائر .

الصيحة :-
* الأمن : عناصر من حزب الأمة خططت لتفجير مباني الجهاز .
* تحالف جديد من ((41)) حزبا يتبنى النهج السلمي الديمقراطي .
* الداخلية تحاكم شرطيين أوقفوا برلمانيا قبل رفع الحصانة .
* ضبط لص سرق 17 سيارة بينها" 6" لوكلاء نيابة .

اليوم التالي :-
* البشير يدعو الجيش الى رفع التمام بنهاية التمرد .
* عرمان يجتمع بمسؤولين في جوبا للحصول على أسلحة وذخائر .
* إتهام باحث اجتماعي باختلاس ((330)) ألف جنيه بأسماء وهمية .
* اجتماع في جنينة الميرغني لبحث لم الشمل .
* اتحاد الصحافيين يطالب بإطلاق سراح بقال أو تقديمه للمحاكمة .
* ((المرور)) تدخل الكشف عن تعاطي المخدرات في رخصة القيادة .

المجهر السياسي :-
* ((البشير)) : انتصارات القوات المسلحة في جبل مرة كسرت شوكة التمرد .
* مجلس الأحزاب السياسية يلغي قرار فصل ((إشراقة سيد)) وآخرين .
* نواب الولايات الشرقية بالبرلمان يلوحون بتصعيد قضية "الفشقة" الحدودية .
* ازدياد كبير في نسبة الحول وسط الأطفال بسبب الحواسيب والأجهزة الذكية .

ألوان :-
* البشير : انتصارات (جبل مرة) ستكسر شوكة المتمردين (بدارفور) .
* (تشكيل) تكتل معارض يضم (41) حزبا يتبنى خيار الانتفاضة "الشعبية ".
* احتجاج العاملين ب"يوناميد" بدارفور بسبب حقوق مالية .
* انسلاخ (45) من منسوبي قطاع الشمال وعودتهم الي غرب كردفان .
* شرطة القضارف تنفذ أمر إخلاء لمنزل مدير الحسابات السابق بالولاية .

الأهرام اليوم :-
* صفقة بين عرمان وحكومة الجنوب للحصول على أسلحة لقطاع الشمال .
* المستقلون يتهمون رئيس البرلمان بإقصائهم من السفريات الخارجية .
* غازي : اللقاء التشاوري محاولة مكشوفة لشق المعارضة .
* السودان : اتفاق واشنطن وموسكو بشأن سوريا تطور إيجابي .
* وزير وزارة مجلس الوزراء يشيد بشفافية مفوضية لجنة الاختيار .

آخر لحظة :-
* الوطني يرتب لإجراء انتخابات مبكرة .
* الدود : أرفض فصل الطلاب الذين اعتدوا عليً .
* السفير الكويتي : اندمجت مع الشعب السوداني .
* وزير البني التحتية يثمن جهود سوداني في تطوير الرقابة الإلكترونية .
* رزق : قيادات الإنقاذ الحقيقية خارج اللعبة السياسية الآن .

الرأي العام :-
* في محاكمة كوادر حزب الأمة : رصد خلايا نائمة تخطط لعمليات نوعية بالعاصمة .
* ضوابط جديدة مشددة لاستخراج رخص القيادة .
* الحكومة تقاضي الشركة التي أدخلت (الدمس) للسودان .
* البشير : القوات السودانية في ((عاصمة الحزم)) حظيت بالإشادة لأدائها الجيد .
* اللجنة الفنية السودانية المصرية تلتقي بالقاهرة .
* السودان يطالب الكوميسا بوضع سياسات لربط البني التحتية .

أخبار اليوم :-
* أخطر اجتماع مغلق بين قيادات في حكومة سلفاكير وقطاع الشمال ضد الخرطوم .
* المالية تدشن المرحلة الأولي لحساب الخزانة وتعلن بدء العمل بالنظام رسميا أبريل المقبل .
* خبير سوداني يكشف عن ارتفاع حالات الحول وسط الاطفال بسبب الاستخدام المفرط للحواسيب والهواتف الذكية .
* قوى المستقبل للتغيير تلوح باللجوء لخيار الانتفاضة لإسقاط النظام .
* مبارك النور : ما عارف الحكومة ساكته ليه وما عايزة تتدخل .

الصحافة :-
* (41) حزبا معارضا يشكلون جبهة معارضة جديدة .
* الخارجية : دول أوروبية تطلب دعم السودان لحل قضايا إقليمية .
* الأمن يتهم (2) من الأمة القومي خططا لاغتيال كوادره .
* حاج سليمان يدعو (الترابي) لتبني مخرجات الحوار بدلا عن النظام الخالف .
* (7+7) ترفض حمل توصيات الحوار للممانعين بالخارج .

الوفاق :-
* رئيس هيئة الأركان : سنستمر في إنفاذ سياسات القيادة العليا في المشاركات الخارجية والتعاون مع الدول الشقيقة والصديقة .
* اكتمال عملية تسجيل المواطنين لاستفتاء دارفور بسلاسة .
* نائب الرئيس : الاقتصاد حقق نموا موجبا رغم الحصار الأمريكي .
* غندور : السودان يقدم التدريب الأمني والعسكري للصومال .
* احتجاج العاملين ب((يوناميد)) بالفاشر بسبب حقوق مالية .

الوطن :-
* غازي صلاح الدين والطيب مصطفي يتبنيان ((رسميا)) خيار الانتفاضة .
* حسن فضل المولى ((نوظف مذيعات سمر وبيصبح لونهن أبيض)) !.
* محاكمة سودانيين ب((أبوظبي)) بتهمة التخطيط لتفجيرات .
* تفاصيل جديدة في تجاوزات إدارة المؤسسات العلاجية الخاصة ب((صحة الخرطوم)) .
* مطالب بحسم البيع العشوائي للنظارات الشمسية .
* غابت عنها رموز الصحافة .. انطلاق حملة عودة ((التيار)) .

الإنتباهة :-
* خلايا نائمة بالعاصمة تخطط لتفجيرات وتصفيات .
* الحكومة تتحصل علي معلومات حول مقتل سودانيين بسيناء .
* لجنة مشتركة تدرس تظلمات لسودانيين اعتدت عليهم الأجهزة المصرية .
* هجرة نصف إختصاصيي البصريات بالبلاد للخارج .
* مصادر : السعودية تمنح السودان مساعدات عسكرية بقيمة 5 مليارات دولار .

السوداني :-
* الشاكي في قضية عضوين بحزب الأمة : رصد مخطط اغتيالات وتفجير مباني الأمن .
* مدير المصفاة يكشف ل(السوداني) تفاصيل سرقة ((بودرة)) الذهب .
* (الاتحادي الأصل) يرفض اختيار اللجان الشعبية بالخرطوم بالتعيين .

الأيام :-
* هجرة أكثر من 50% من اختصاصي البصريات للخارج .
* البشير يوجه ولاة دارفور بإجراء ما يلزم لعودة النازحين الى قراهم بجبل مرة .
* كندا تدعو السودان للتعاون في مجالات حقوق الإنسان .
* المرور تدفع بحزمة تقنية للضبط المروري وتحقيق السلامة .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
عناوين الصحف الصادرة الأربعاء 24 فبراير 2016م

أخبار اليوم:

اخطر اجتماع مغلق بجوبا بين قيادات فى حكومة سلفاكير وقطاع الشمال ضد الخرطوم
جهاز الامن يكشف عن مخطط لعمليات تفجيرات داخل مبانيه وتنفيذ تصفيات لعضويته واسرهم بالتنسيق مع الجبهة الثورية وتحالف كاودا
المالية تدشن المرحلة الاولى لحساب الخزانة وتعلن بدء العمل بالنظام رسميا ابريل المقبل
رئيس الجمهورية يشهد اجراءات التسليم والتسلم بين قادة الجيش

الرأى العام:

عرمان يجتمع بمسؤولين في جوبا للحصول على اسلحة وذخائر
في محاكمة كوادر حزب الامة: رصد خلايا نائمة تخطط لعمليات نوعية بالعاصمة
ضوابط جديدة مشددة لاستخراج رخص القيادة
اختصاصي: ارتفاع معدلات الاصابة وسط الاطفال بسبب الهواتف الذكية
الخارجية: السودان رقم يصعب تجاوزه في مكافحة الارهاب
اللجنة الفنيه السودانية المصرية تلتقي بالقاهرة
الحكومة تقاضي الشركة التي ادخلت (الدمس) للسودان

الصحافة:

41 حزباً معارضاً يشكلون جبهة معارضة جديدة
تاكيداً لما انفردت به الصحافة.. عرمان في جوبا لطلب الدعم العسكري والسياسي
الخارجية: دول اوروبية تطلب دعم السودان لحل قضايا اقليمية
الامن يتهم 2 من الامة القومي خططا لاغتيال كوادره
الجيش يتعهد بانفاذ سياسة القيادة العليا.. البشير: انتصارات (جبل مرة) ستكسر شوكة المتمردين

ألوان:

البشير: انتصارات جبل مرة ستكسر شوكة المتمردين (بدارفور)
عرمان يجتمع بمسؤولين في (جوبا) لامداد قطاع الشمال بــ(الاسلحة وذخائر)
تشكيل تكتل معارض يضم 41 حزباً يتبني خيار الانتفاضة (الشعبية)
اتفاق امريكي روسي لوقف اطلاق النار بسوريا
شرطة القضارف تنفذ امر اخلاء لمنزل مدير الحسابات السابق بالولاية

اليوم التالي:

البشير يدعو الجيش الى رفع التمام بنهاية التمرد
عرمان يجتمع بمسؤولين في جوبا للحصول على اسلحة وذخائر
اتهام باحث اجتماعي باختلاس 330 الف جنيه باسماء وهمية
اتحاد الصحافيين يطالب باطلاق سراح بقال او تقديمه للمحاكمة
رئيس البرلمان يشارك في مؤتمر بالقاهرة اليوم
41 حزباً معارضاً تتبني خيار الانتفاضة

المجهر السياسي:

البشير: انتصارات القوات المسلحة في جبل مرة كسرت شوكة التمرد
مجلس الاحزاب السياسية يلغي قرار فصل (اشراقة سيد) وآخرين
ياسر عرمان: يجتمع بمسؤولين في جوبا للحصول على اسلحة وذخائر
نواب الولايات الشرقية يلوحون بتصعيد قضية (الفشقة) الحدودية
ازدياد كبير في نسبة الحول وسط الاطفال بسبب الحواسيب والاجهزة الذكية

آخر لحظة:

الوطني يرتب لاجراء انتخابات مبكرة
الدود: ارفض فصل الطلاب الذين اعتدوا علي
البشير: انتصارات (جبل مرة) ستكسر شوكة التمرد
وجه بتوسيع الشراكة.. وزير البني التحتيه يثمن جهود سوداني في تطوير الرقابة الالكترونية
عرمان يجتمع بمسؤولين في جوبا للحصول على اسلحة
رزق: قيادات الانقاذ الحقيقية خارج اللعبة السياسية الان

السوداني:

البشير: انتصارات الجيش بجبل مرة ستكسر شوكة المتمردين
الشاكي في قضية عضوين بحزب الامة : رصد مخطط اغتيالات وتفجير مباني الامن
معلومات مثيرة في محاكمة اثنين من كوادر حزب الامة القومي
مدير المصافاة يمشف لــ (السوداني) تفاصيل سرقة (بودرة) الذهب
هجرة 50% من اختصاصي البصريات الى الخارج

الصيحة:

الامن : عناصر من حزب الامة خططت لتفجير مباني الجهاز
تحالف جديد من 41 حزباً يتبني النهج السلمي الديمقراطي
الداخلية تحاكم شرطيين اوقفوا برلمانياً قبل رفع الحصانة
البشير : انتصارات جبل مرة ستكسر شوكة المتمردين

الانتباهة:

خلايا نائمة بالعاصمة تخطط لتفجيرات وتصفيات
جوبا تتجه لامداد قطاع الشمال بشحنات اسلحة
الحكومة تتحصل على معلومات حول مقتل سودانيين بسيناء
الرئيس يأمر الجيش برفع التمام لانهاء التمرد
خطة اغلاق غونتانامو امام الكونغرس
المعادن تتمسك بأن تدفع الشركات الاجنبيه رسومها بالنقد الاجنبي
41 حزباً معارضاً تتحالف باسم قوى المستقبل للتغيير
التفاصيل الكاملة لتوقيف صحافي في شمال دارفور



*

----------

